# Reputation galore



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2006)

Since many of you have such incredibly stellar reputations that you've been maxing out the system, I have decided to extend it! 

Yes, wonderful people of whom not enough good stuff can be said now can transcend the mere realms of the light and dark green cans and earn GOLDEN cans, and then GOLDEN STARS as even the golden can limit is reached. The way that works is that when the ultimate can limit is reached, the display is prefixed by a golden star, and started again. 

But no rep clubs! Rep clubs are agreements among certain people to constantly rep each other. If the patrolling Can Demon detects such dastardly activity, it will strike mercilessly and you don't want to find out what that means.

Now go knock yourselves out.


----------



## Emma (Dec 19, 2006)

I misread this thread as repopulation galore. I was mighty confused for a moment then.  LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2006)

So say if 'Pervy Pete' is always repping me, 'cause he likes me like that. Will I be stricken with reputation leprosy?


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> So say if 'Pervy Pete' is always repping me, 'cause he likes me like that. Will I be stricken with reputation leprosy?



Naa. The Can Demon only strikes when it detects organized rep crime.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that the reason when using Imagize style, we now see the cans like this? Will this be reset back to cans and stars?


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 19, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Naa. The Can Demon only strikes when it detects organized rep crime.



OMG...now my favorite website in the world is rewarding me with golden stars. You go, cute Webmaster.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm............why am I now missing my 6th, and shiny green can. Have I offended you sir Webmaster?


----------



## NFA (Dec 19, 2006)

Clearly rep clubs are a scourge on our society which demands swift and remorseless action, but I do hope that simple mutual appreciation won't be seen as suspect by the patrolling Can Demons.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is that the reason when using Imagize style, we now see the cans like this? Will this be reset back to cans and stars?



You must have been looking at it through the Imagize style that I have been trying to remove for a year. It apparently didn't get the additional rep graphics. I upoaded them now. If it still doesn't work in Imagize, there's an additional incentive to remove it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

It worked. Thanks!


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Hmmmmmmm............why am I now missing my 6th, and shiny green can. Have I offended you sir Webmaster?



The new code may have slightly recalibrated the rep math. Now you be extra-good and someone will quickly rep you to get that coveted next can.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmm, so I can rep more than the guy I have reputation to for his Daffy Duck avatar? Very nice. I'll try to come up with more deep posts in the future. Thanks!


----------



## moonvine (Dec 19, 2006)

Woot! Gold stars! Thankee Conrad!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2006)

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> Hmm, so I can rep more than the guy I have reputation to for his Daffy Duck avatar? Very nice. I'll try to come up with more deep posts in the future. Thanks!



And I cherish it to this day.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2006)

I was hoping my cans would be purple. Ah well a girl can dream.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought I had more rep than this. I guess I don't pay close enough attention. I like the gold cans VERY nice


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2006)

OK wait just a minute Conrad "Reputation Galore" is that "Pussy Galore's " sister????:happy:


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Since many of you have such incredibly stellar reputations that you've been maxing out the system, I have decided to extend it!
> 
> Yes, wonderful people of whom not enough good stuff can be said now can transcend the mere realms of the light and dark green cans and earn GOLDEN cans, and then GOLDEN STARS as even the golden can limit is reached. The way that works is that when the ultimate can limit is reached, the display is prefixed by a golden star, and started again.
> 
> ...



If I have correctly understood a theme of conversation - that completely with you agree. The matter is that the reputation earns years, and to lose it it is possible for three seconds. And the poet in serious business loss of reputation - accident. This falling of ratings in world classification, this falling of share price on N quantity of positions, at last financial losses as was with company Schwab - the known broker firm, one person has started it in press available at it the information and... Has received for it 1 500 000 USD through court only for suspicion in frauds of the specified organization, the authority of broker office, accordingly has been lost and its positions in ratings, stock quotes - all has spread.
So with reputation of a joke are bad!
Completely in it with you it agree!

Yours faithfully,

Mosolov M M


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Conrad, is there any way you could set it up so we can give out more rep? Such a busy board with so many great posters, I run out too quickly!


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 19, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I thought I had more rep than this. I guess I don't pay close enough attention. I like the gold cans VERY nice


I think a lot of people are down a bunch, I lost 2, my very precious neon green one!  There needs to be a crying smiley. Oh well I'm over it.

,
--Littleghost


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> If I have correctly understood a theme of conversation - that completely with you agree. The matter is that the reputation earns years, and to lose it it is possible for three seconds. And the poet in serious business loss of reputation - accident. This falling of ratings in world classification, this falling of share price on N quantity of positions, at last financial losses as was with company Schwab - the known broker firm, one person has started it in press available at it the information and... Has received for it 1 500 000 USD through court only for suspicion in frauds of the specified organization, the authority of broker office, accordingly has been lost and its positions in ratings, stock quotes - all has spread.
> So with reputation of a joke are bad!
> Completely in it with you it agree!
> 
> ...



Reference: www.schwab.com


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 19, 2006)

my rep sucks anyways


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

And the information has passed not somewhere, and in Worldfinance, and as similar publishing houses of economic subjects. It is a bomb, or the certain gift to firm to Christmas.   Particularly and competently!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

T_Devil: The dude, I respect with you!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

...................


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> And the information has passed not somewhere, and in Worldfinance, and as similar publishing houses of economic subjects. It is a bomb, or the certain gift to firm to Christmas.   Particularly and competently!



Reference: www.worldfinance.com:D


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2006)

The more rep you have, the more rep people get when you rep them. So the longer people are around, and the higher their reps get, the faster they'll raise other posters rep. Totally aside from evil rep compacts (you have to say that in the overly serious voice used in education films), regular posters who are appreciated and who give rep generously will really drive up reputation levels.

I saw this in action recently when my reputation more than doubled because of one repping I received from a poster who happens to have a huge number of rep points. It counted more than the twenty or so reppings Id received from other posters previously (and yes my rep is pathetically low for a regular poster, my ego will thank you for not reminding me!). Logically, even rep sluggards like me will start having more and more of an impact on rep levels, so theyll start to go up faster and faster.

So my question/suggestion is: can this inflationary aspect get taken out? Can the number of rep points either be set to a constant, or at least capped? By capped I mean set so that no matter how reputable the person repping you, you dont get more than say twenty-five points at a time.

Not a really important issue in the grand scheme of things, but otherwise it seems Conrad will have to deal with ever more quickly mounting rep totals!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

edx said:


> The more rep you have, the more rep people get when you rep them. So the longer people are around, and the higher their reps get, the faster they'll raise other posters rep. Totally aside from evil rep compacts (you have to say that in the overly serious voice used in education films), regular posters who are appreciated and who give rep generously will really drive up reputation levels.
> 
> I saw this in action recently when my reputation more than doubled because of one &#8216;repping’ I received from a poster who happens to have a huge number of rep points. It counted more than the twenty or so reppings I’d received from other posters previously (and yes my rep is pathetically low for a regular poster, my ego will thank you for not reminding me!). Logically, even rep sluggards like me will start having more and more of an impact on rep levels, so they’ll start to go up faster and faster.
> 
> ...



Absolutely with you it agree, thanks for kind words, really so all and is. Absolutely with you it agree, the reputation, the same capital as well as bank accounts, the real estate, at last and the it is more than communication, the the safe where the next bonuses are stored becomes stronger, and together with it all rest grows also. 

Regards

-&#1052;ax


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2006)

NFA said:


> Clearly rep clubs are a scourge on our society which demands swift and remorseless action, but I do hope that simple mutual appreciation won't be seen as suspect by the patrolling Can Demons.


I would really, really like NFA's question answered. Pretty please? There are some posters whose responses I genuinely appreciate on a regular basis. Will I have to start being careful about repping them too often? No club going on, just, as NFA said, mutual admiration. If I have to stop repping awesome people, that would be awful!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

> Absolutely with you it agree, thanks for kind words, really so all and is. Absolutely with you it agree, the reputation, the same capital as well as bank accounts, the real estate, at last and the it is more than communication, the the safe where the next bonuses are stored becomes stronger, and together with it all rest grows also.



Dunno what the heck it says, but... wow... I'm actually I'm starting to enjoy it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't like the text window that pops up. That's one more click for my internet-weary fingers and I might get a spasm of carpal tunnel and never rep again.

I kid. I shall live to rep again!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

The university finished by me, the status of the engineer and as person written the scientific dissertation on building &#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1084; and as account economic and business &#1085;&#1100;&#1102;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1086;&#1074; building business of Moscow allow me to judge it not by hearsay.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 19, 2006)

i enjoy cans, especially since i think of them as soup cans. 

sadly, that's all i had to say.

:bounce:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> The university finished by me, the status of the engineer and as person written the scientific dissertation on building &#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1084; and as account economic and business &#1085;&#1100;&#1102;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1086;&#1074; building business of Moscow allow me to judge it not by hearsay.



Umm... congratulations? I think?


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2006)

Excellent points. I looked into that early on and made some adjustments so that rep giving power would not inflate unreasonably. I made some additional adjustents now.



edx said:


> The more rep you have, the more rep people get when you rep them. So the longer people are around, and the higher their reps get, the faster they'll raise other posters rep. Totally aside from evil rep compacts (you have to say that in the overly serious voice used in education films), regular posters who are appreciated and who give rep generously will really drive up reputation levels.
> 
> I saw this in action recently when my reputation more than doubled because of one repping I received from a poster who happens to have a huge number of rep points. It counted more than the twenty or so reppings Id received from other posters previously (and yes my rep is pathetically low for a regular poster, my ego will thank you for not reminding me!). Logically, even rep sluggards like me will start having more and more of an impact on rep levels, so theyll start to go up faster and faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Umm... congratulations? I think?



Automated translations simply don't work. It's a bit like artificial intelligence; it works in some areas but not at all in others. Translating is extremely difficult to begin with and requires not only theoretical knowledge, but also a "sense" of what expressions mean and how they are used. That is almost impossible to learn in school.

When I was in Japan and Taiwan, it occurred to me that I'd enjoy adding a business to my roster, that of taking rough Japanese or Chinese translations into English, and then convert them into "real" English.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Excellent points. I looked into that early on and made some adjustments so that rep giving power would not inflate unreasonably. I made some additional adjustents now.



Webmaster: magnificent items because you have begun a magnificent theme for discussion, mine to you respect!

Max


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

It agree, unfortunately accuracy of the automated translation is not great.


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2006)

Note: NOT a plea for more rep points!

Two people already gave me rep from that post. I appreciate it and all, but would rather get rep for a post where I actually said something of substance! (and please, those who did rep me, don't take it back, I'm not rejecting more points, really, no, mine, you can't have them back, so close to a new can...)

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Edx, if i hadn't repped you already, I'd rep you again out of spite.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Umm... congratulations? I think?



SamanthaNY: I thank you


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 19, 2006)

I seem to have lost a can and I was reaping them in taking the piss out of the trolls but a deleted post has cost me one. Damn trollls.



> It agree, unfortunately accuracy of the automated translation is not great




I love the way it comes across in automated translation!


----------



## lestamore (Dec 19, 2006)

I am a noob. *sigh*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2006)

I lost two cans - and I have 592 points but only four cans. Still haven't figured that one out.


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 19, 2006)

I lost a can too, but life goes on.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 19, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> But no rep clubs! Rep clubs are agreements among certain people to constantly rep each other. If the patrolling Can Demon detects such dastardly activity, it will strike mercilessly and you don't want to find out what that means.


Alrighty, who wants to join me in a rep club to blizzard the Webmaster with cans and stars? Anyone else like to live dangerously?  

[size=-2](I kid, I kid)[/size]


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2006)

After saying we need to limit the rep system, and that I didn't want more rep, by rep has gone up by about what it was 48 hours ago!

*shakes head* I just don't know what to say, so I'll shut up about it :doh:


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't like the rep system. I'd rather not have any cans. I don't think they validate or invalidate anything I say.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 19, 2006)

For the people who feel like they lost rep... I'm sure it's just a simple math recalculation as Conrad said. You didn't loose the amount of rep you had, you just ended up with a lower can total because he probably switched up some values. 

This way there is actually a differentiation between what was the "max" rep that cans showed for, and what the higher levels of rep actually are.... now they're "correct" in displaying the difference between say 1500 points and those who are closer to 3-4000 points or more.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> I don't like the rep system. I'd rather not have any cans. I don't think they validate or invalidate anything I say.



You have an important announcement tho, coming up January 6, 7, or 8 (I forget.)


----------



## Angel (Dec 20, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Since  many of  you have such _(an)_ incredibly stellar reputations that you've been maxing out the system, I have decided to extend it!



Thanks for noticing! I am an angel after all.  

To most, I'm like an invisible giant molecular cloud. Before a GMC becomes a star, it goes through an evolution process, stellar nucleosynthesis, in which powerful energy is released. Eventually, what humans recognize as a small twinkling star is visible. Very very few take the time to notice the luminosity and spectrum of a quietly evolving heavenly or celestial element. Usually only the most brilliant and readily visible are noticed or acknowledged.  




Webmaster said:


> Rep clubs are agreements among certain people to constantly rep each other. If the patrolling Can Demon detects such dastardly activity, it will strike mercilessly and you don't want to find out what that means.



I won't have to worry about that unless I somehow figure out how to rep myself over and over.  


.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 20, 2006)

I miss my neon green can too--mostly from a color-appreciation point of view. I liked seeing it next to the forest green.

Now I'm off to say wildly-popular things that make the studio audience go "wooooooooooooooh...oohhhHOOHHHHHHH!" *clapclapclap* And get it back.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 20, 2006)

I tend to be long-winded, cynical, boorish, of average looks at best; basically, Im an old married man, but I do make pretty good money. (I'm sort of in the same boat as Donald Trump - except with much less money...) To make a long story short, I dont win reputation points very easily. I know that we cant form reputation syndicates per se; can I purchase reputation points from people? Actually that could create a whole new commodities market here on the Dim Forums

Just wondering

fa_man_stan

P.S. I know for a fact that I also lost a can. I had 3, I count them every time I take a look at my avatar mug... I just thought that I pissed somebody off or something... Man this Starbucks caffine fix is taking a while to wear off...


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 20, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You have an important announcement tho, coming up January 6, 7, or 8 (I forget.)



Naw, I called that off. It was a satirical poke at how the 2008 Presidential Election is such a hot news item on 12/22/06. No one got it


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Cause it wasn't funny


----------



## chubscout (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> I don't like the rep system. I'd rather not have any cans. I don't think they validate or invalidate anything I say.



If used as intended, where reps are given out objectively without being biased by the identity of the poster, the rep system would function to somewhat recognize/validate the things people say. To me it seems that in practice it ends up looking more like a popularity contest. But what do i know?


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> I tend to be long-winded, cynical, boorish, of average looks at best; basically, I’m an old married man, but I do make pretty good money. (I'm sort of in the same boat as Donald Trump - except with much less money...) To make a long story short, I don’t win reputation points very easily. I know that we can’t form “reputation syndicates” per se; can I purchase reputation points from people? Actually that could create a whole new commodities market here on the Dim Forums…
> 
> Just wondering…
> 
> ...



I am right there with ya, Stan. I don't know where we fit in either. 

But I think the majority of folks here would say that we should TAX those rich in cans, you know, the top 2% of all can earners. Then, those of lesser can means, the skinny, married, seriously dating, boorish, stupid, hairy (in my case) can apply for can welfare. Would make everyone equal, which is what this country is all about!  

I propose a top can tax rate of 3 cans per 10 above 8. 

ps/I don't think you're cynical


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 20, 2006)

Fa man stan: Respect!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> Fa man stan: Respect!



Yea, yea, yea, but what he needs is....

CANS

and some rep.....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2006)

You low-can soldiers, carry-on! Carry-on!

A lot of it is having posted a bijilliondy times. I just had to thrash Spanky in a rep message for having a higher rep to post ratio than me. I will not be taxed! I will not!


----------



## NFA (Dec 20, 2006)

I used to care about the posts/rep ratio to make myself feel better about my low rep. But then I started posting more after the rep went invisable and made a bunch of killer posts while people weren't thinking about rep. So now my ratio is not as awesome as it once was.

I've joined a support group, though. My therapist says with time, I can rebuild my life.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> You low-can soldiers, carry-on! Carry-on!
> 
> A lot of it is having posted a bijilliondy times. I just had to thrash Spanky in a rep message for having a higher rep to post ratio than me. I will not be taxed! I will not!



Rep to Post ratio?? Never knew about it. Hmmmmm........

So rep me and I promise not to post for a a couple of days. <yes, I can feel the ratio getting ever higher, muuuhhhaahhaaah!>


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

I happen to like the rep system. I've worked long and hard for those reps, and those given me were given honestly, and becaude I made them laugh. 

And if you haven't laughed yet... You will. You will.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a higher post to rep ratio!

*Yay!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 21, 2006)

Dude, AFG, even *I* have a higher rep to post ratio than you do. Get with the times, man, get with the times.



PS - You're getting rep for the word bajilliondy. Because I love that word.

Edited to include:

That is, of course, assuming that our little mouseover tags are correct and you have 2,000 Rep and I have 500. Which, well, you know what they say about "assuming..." Good thing I already make an ass out of myself frequently!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dude, AFG, even *I* have a higher rep to post ratio than you do. Get with the times, man, get with the times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha Ha! That's what you get for assumptions! Once you get above 2k, it takes a long while to get the next, new level. You have no idea how much I have! It's a mystery! Ha Ha!
*capers off, but comes back to ask what capering is.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2006)

More confusing still, person X may have rep from 20 people in one day and still have less cans than person Y who has only 3 reps gathered over a week because all Y's rep came from high rankers while person X's came from low to average rankers. So in essence person X may be a zillion times more popular that person Y, just not popular among high rankers for some reason.


----------



## Angel (Dec 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha Ha! That's what you get for assumptions! Once you get above 2k, it takes a long while to get the next, new level. You have no idea how much I have! It's a mystery! Ha Ha!
> *capers off, but comes back to ask what capering is.



The Free Dictionary:

ca·per 1 
n.
1. A playful leap or hop.
2. A frivolous escapade or prank.
3. Slang An illegal plot or enterprise, especially one involving theft.
intr.v. ca·pered, ca·per·ing, ca·pers 
*To leap or frisk about; frolic.*

It's too early to be capering around.  I'm still half asleep.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Angel said:


> The Free Dictionary:
> 
> ca·per 1
> n.
> ...



I'm certain that it was number 3 I was doing! Ha! Ha!
 
I repped you for this, but I also hit the "report a bad post" button by mistake.  I think the Dims DB went down around the same time....I really hope it didn't go through! If so, my advance apologies. 

To capering!


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2006)

*LMAO* Yah, I'm in the same boat as you man. However I double my rep by amusing the right person, then added at least that much again by commenting on how silly the whole rep system was (and asking not to get repped for it). Seriously, my rep has tripled in a week. 

So the secret, obviously, is stumble upon some plain ol' dumb luck, and reap the rep riches which roll in!

-Ed


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2006)

This may sound odd, and may not be practical for those people who have been repped about a thousand times, but is there a way to see the rep messages beyond the most recent set which is displayed? I used to really enjoy occasionally looking at why people had repped me, re-visiting those posts, and considering what had worked particularly well in that post. See, I might be slow at it, but I am trying to be a more effective poster. Now my screen is full of messages from this thread, and I can't see those earlier, hard-earned, messages!

It is really a very minor point, and if it is not possible it is not at all a big deal. I'm just wondering if there is a feature that I'm being blind towards?

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for helping me with my can situation. I appreciate the additional reputation points! Your support is better than a snug pair of Fruit of the Loom briefs. Sorry, couldn't resist the "can" innuendo… and blame Jane for exposing me to tighty whitey text…
Special Thanks to:
Sandie S-R, Spanky, Tina, Rainyday, EvilPrincess and Friday for the additional rep points, I seem to be back up to status-quo on the can-o-meter under my avatar. 



Spanky said:


> I am right there with ya, Stan. I don't know where we fit in either.
> 
> But I think the majority of folks here would say that we should TAX those rich in cans, you know, the top 2% of all can earners. Then, those of lesser can means, the skinny, married, seriously dating, boorish, stupid, hairy (in my case) can apply for can welfare. Would make everyone equal, which is what this country is all about!
> 
> ...



Spanky, I totally relate to your reputation situation, dudes like us are the step-children in the can family. We’ll just have to pull ourselves up by our boot straps, rely on wit, charm and other forms of bullshit to make our way up the reputation totem pole.

I'll return the favor on the rep points to you if I ever figure out how to do it (the FAQ link seems to be dead...).

As for a can tax, I can see it coming if the free market isn’t able to fairly distribute the rep. points to the lesser amongst us. Speaking of which, I took a look at my bank account; there is no way in hell that I can afford to purchase reputation points from anybody so that idea is moot for the moment. I’ll just stick with b.s. for now, or post some pics if I get pear shaped from all of the Christmas munchies.




mmm12mmm said:


> Fa man stan: Respect!





&#1059;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; dude!

&#1071; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102; &#1087;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1099; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; bro! &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1082;&#1091; &#1089; &#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1091;&#1090;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1077;&#1081; &#1091;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;. 

&#1071; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1077;&#1102;&#1089;&#1100; &#1074;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072; &#1080; &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093; &#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1077;&#1081;. &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1089; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; bitchin' &#1078;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072; chicks &#1080; &#1080;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080;.

fa_ &#1063;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082;_stan


P.S. Russians make really cool motorcycles!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 21, 2006)

I wish to tell the following. Reputation business important. Thanks big all participant of a forum which have put glasses to my message. To me it is pleasant. But that you have estimated my ideas is even more pleasant. I regard our life as greater game in a casino. What for to play poker in a gambling institution when it is possible to put on the facts. The facts which take place in our life! Even time in a life all of you probably went on unknown roads - where the road will result, so to that and to be. The instant analysis of a current situation and a choice of the unique correct decision. And so. What this choice (correctly, directly " in a point " or wrongly you have estimated a situation) and depends on that that reputation about which we we speak. And an estimation we give us business partners. With which we do business! It also is reputation. 

I with you, Maxim.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi Maxim!

It's very hard to understand what you're saying. If you're using an online translator, the translations are very rough. Maybe write shorter replies and try to get your message across more simply? Good luck!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hi Maxim!
> 
> It's very hard to understand what you're saying. If you're using an online translator, the translations are very rough. Maybe write shorter replies and try to get your message across more simply? Good luck!




I have understood you. Our life - a roulette. It is not necessary to play a casino. There is enough game during our life. A prize - plus to reputation. Failure - a zero, and round. Reputation - quantity of hits " in number ". The more pluss, the above reputation. Reputation - a parameter of success, mind and intelligence.  

I with you, Max


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 21, 2006)

&#1059;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; dude!

&#1071; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102; &#1087;&#1091;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1099; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; bro! &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1082;&#1091; &#1089; &#1088;&#1077;&#1087;&#1091;&#1090;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1077;&#1081; &#1091;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;. 

&#1071; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076;&#1077;&#1102;&#1089;&#1100; &#1074;&#1099; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1083;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072; &#1080; &#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093; &#1083;&#1102;&#1076;&#1077;&#1081;. &#1069;&#1090;&#1086; &#1084;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1089; &#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; bitchin' &#1078;&#1080;&#1088;&#1072; chicks &#1080; &#1080;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1083;&#1086;&#1085;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080;.

fa_ &#1063;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082;_stan


P.S. Russians make really cool motorcycles![/QUOTE]

It is necessary! The Colleague, I see a digital signature!
Thanks for a positive estimation.
And on the account of motorcycles... We have space and oil. What for to us motorcycles? 
Thanks for a post in Russian))


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> More confusing still, person X may have rep from 20 people in one day and still have less cans than person Y who has only 3 reps gathered over a week because all Y's rep came from high rankers while person X's came from low to average rankers. So in essence person X may be a zillion times more popular that person Y, just not popular among high rankers for some reason.



True.

So true. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 22, 2006)

So how many rep points does one need for a can....because...I KNOW I had a few more cans in the past..and if this thing is now back ...and seeing how my life is fairly shitty at the moment..I WANT those stinkin cans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

*glares at my monitor*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 22, 2006)

mossystate said:


> So how many rep points does one need for a can....because...I KNOW I had a few more cans in the past..and if this thing is now back ...and seeing how my life is fairly shitty at the moment..I WANT those stinkin cans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *glares at my monitor*



I just tried helping you out!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hi Maxim!
> 
> It's very hard to understand what you're saying. If you're using an online translator, the translations are very rough. Maybe write shorter replies and try to get your message across more simply? Good luck!



I comprehend your capers, me eat bluebonnets. Round being very cans. Private kitty cats! You see me a boat whole feeling Spanky. 

AFG be to me knotty wood on a toad hole. Beautify and be round. 

-------------------------

Actually, I love your posts, Max. Rock on. I wish I could write as well in Russian. A vodka to you in your hand from me.


----------



## ripley (Dec 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hi Maxim!
> 
> It's very hard to understand what you're saying. If you're using an online translator, the translations are very rough. Maybe write shorter replies and try to get your message across more simply? Good luck!



I




Maxim's replies.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 23, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> &#1059;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1082; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084; dude!
> 
> ...
> And on the account of motorcycles... We have space and oil. What for to us motorcycles?
> Thanks for a post in Russian))



The Russians have space and oil. They don't need motorcycles. The Russians can sell motorcycles to Americans!

&#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1102;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086; &#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1092;&#1090;&#1100;. &#1054;&#1085;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077; &#1085;&#1091;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; &#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1094;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1093;. &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1094;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1099; &#1082; &#1040;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1072;&#1084;!

fa_man_stan
fa_ &#1063;&#1077;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1082;_stan

P.S. Swimming a new language with Babblefish.com... I'm giving this guy more rep points!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

Actually, I love your posts, Max. Rock on. I wish I could write as well in Russian. A vodka to you in your hand from me. [/QUOTE]

Spanky:Thanks big for kind words. Unfortunately I do not know English language. But I consider, that there are no barrier to dialogue. For this purpose there are hardware: www.translate.ru with which I use. 
It agree to strike on your glass, in mine amazing Armenian cognac of age of 30 years dangles. With pleasure would treat with it you!!!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Maxim's replies.


Thanks for a positive estimation, to me is really pleasant!:wubu: 

And at you the charming dog, breed kolli differs mind and ingenuity.
I had east-European sheep-dog. I understand you!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> The Russians have space and oil. They don't need motorcycles. The Russians can sell motorcycles to Americans!
> 
> &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1102;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086; &#1080; &#1085;&#1077;&#1092;&#1090;&#1100;. &#1054;&#1085;&#1080; &#1085;&#1077; &#1085;&#1091;&#1078;&#1076;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; &#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1094;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1093;. &#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1094;&#1080;&#1082;&#1083;&#1099; &#1082; &#1040;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1094;&#1072;&#1084;!
> 
> ...



Here and joint business is born!

I have understood, that you love motorcycles. Urals Mountains - old Soviet mark. I do not know as now, but earlier models of this mark had problems with the carburettor and electricity. 
In general Urals Mountains were considered as one of the best domestic motorcycles.
Earlier when still there was Soviet Union, there was a greater problem with spare parts.
I shall tell history. 
Somewhere in 1984 I the neighbour has bought a second-hand motorcycle Urals Mountains and has driven it home. 
And next day it was not got. Began to look.
There was a following: the seller has replaced metal pistons on wooden. 
That is has turned them... From an oak!!!!!!!   . And the present pistons has sold to other buyer .
Also such motorcycle very silently, simply ideally worked .
Next day the engine has worked, has worked and has died. The piston group has burnt through . 
We laughed then very long!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2006)

_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mmm12mmm again."_​
A funny story!  Thank you.




mmm12mmm said:


> Here and joint business is born!
> 
> I have understood, that you love motorcycles. Urals Mountains - old Soviet mark. I do not know as now, but earlier models of this mark had problems with the carburettor and electricity.
> In general Urals Mountains were considered as one of the best domestic motorcycles.
> ...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 23, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> It agree to strike on your glass, in mine amazing Armenian cognac of age of 30 years dangles.



This is now going to replace "Cheers" as my Christmas toast. I can only hope to be dangling cognac in my glass...


----------



## saucywench (Dec 23, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> It agree to strike on your glass, in mine amazing Armenian cognac of age of 30 years dangles.


Honey, after the age of 30 years, a lot of things begin to dangle.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> _"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mmm12mmm again."_​
> A funny story!  Thank you.



Uuaaauu! Here a bittern of vodka and still it is a lot of that to you I can tell! 

You are charming, thanks for the added reputation! 
Especially you mine the colleague, I too sometimes teach students building sciences at University. And you the teacher of Sunday school (has learned from your structure), that too is very worthy!

Clever girls love clever compliments. The problem of clever men to not refuse to them in it!:kiss2: 

Mine to you respect and admiration as the woman!
(By your characteristics - you rather appetizing person:eat2: )


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> This is now going to replace "Cheers" as my Christmas toast. I can only hope to be dangling cognac in my glass...



Similar congratulations. With Christmas you and with coming New Year. 
So has developed, that at us in Russia celebrate New Year, instead of Christmas more intensively.
However it is not important. 
Important that I have received from you kind words. 
Come to us to Russia, I shall treat with cognac and I shall show the Red Area.

Respect


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Honey, after the age of 30 years, a lot of things begin to dangle.



&#1040;&#1072;&#1072;, you even know it! 
No, thank God at me while all works.

Joke on a theme:

In what a difference between the pessimist and the optimist?

The pessimist: " to me does not carry, at me hangs ".
The optimist: " But as hangs!!!!!!!! "


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 23, 2006)

anyone else feelin _Borat_-esque?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2006)

Well, since you asked...


----------



## saucywench (Dec 23, 2006)

mmm12mmm said:


> &#1040;&#1072;&#1072;, you even know it!
> No, thank God at me while all works.
> 
> Joke on a theme:
> ...


You're pretty cute, Max. Please pardon us silly Americans as we amuse ourselves at your expense.  I admire your efforts to communicate with us, even if you have to use a translator to do so.

I am reminded of another Dimensions poster, Victor _(whatever became of him, anyway?) _I don't recall where he is from, Italy, perhaps? Anyway, his translation from his native tongue to English always put a smile on my face. I found it quite charming. 
&#1052;&#1072;&#1081; &#1076;&#1091;&#1093; &#1089;&#1077;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1089; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2006)

saucywench said:


> You're pretty cute, Max. Please pardon us silly Americans as we amuse ourselves at your expense.  I admire your efforts to communicate with us, even if you have to use a translator to do so.
> 
> I am reminded of another Dimensions poster, Victor _(whatever became of him, anyway?) _I don't recall where he is from, Italy, perhaps? Anyway, his translation from his native tongue to English always put a smile on my face. I found it quite charming.
> &#1052;&#1072;&#1081; &#1076;&#1091;&#1093; &#1089;&#1077;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1089; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;!



Victor is in Spain and last I heard from him he was really busy with his job and not really online much anymore because of it. He's well though and would be delighted that he was remembered by a lovely lady.


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 23, 2006)

saucywench said:


> You're pretty cute, Max. Please pardon us silly Americans as we amuse ourselves at your expense.  I admire your efforts to communicate with us, even if you have to use a translator to do so.
> 
> I am reminded of another Dimensions poster, Victor _(whatever became of him, anyway?) _I don't recall where he is from, Italy, perhaps? Anyway, his translation from his native tongue to English always put a smile on my face. I found it quite charming.
> &#1052;&#1072;&#1081; &#1076;&#1091;&#1093; &#1089;&#1077;&#1079;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072; &#1089; &#1074;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;!



Magnanimously I forgive!

And me too forgive for curve translation. Well I in due time did not study English language!
Why silly? In no event! Actually Americans - the same people as well as we, Russian. Simply at us different mentalities with you. And so, personally it is very interesting to me to communicate. People anywhere and everywhere remain people. Also it is the fact. America - the great country. Same as Russia. It was not simple thank God in your territory of wars and conflicts. We have gone through 3 wars and about 20 local conflicts in our territory for last century. It should be reflected in our economy and vital priorities.
At me the great-grandfather was at war, at me the grandfather was at war, at me the father was at war (in days of " cold war "), my friends at last too smelt gunpowder in local conflicts. That there is the same Chechen Republic. If you have paid attention - my photo on a background of mountains is a former republic of Soviet Union Abkhazia which just has come to the senses after war with the next state, and edge very beautiful, and what there the sea and mountains! 
It is necessary to remember, that we - with very rigid communistic mode and consequences of it we shall feel the former totalitarian state still very long.
However we shall not be about sad. 
Dear my interlocutors! With Christmas you and with coming New Year!


----------



## mango (Dec 24, 2006)

*Silly Americans!!


 * 

View attachment Yeltsin_ClintonJoke.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 25, 2006)

mango said:


> *Silly Americans!!
> 
> 
> *







mango

the new Reputation galore looks cool to me :happy: 

thanks Conrad


----------



## mmm12mmm (Dec 26, 2006)

mango said:


> *Silly Americans!!
> 
> 
> *



And silly Russian
(Only who on a place of the driver?) 

View attachment 26.jpg


----------



## Dibaby35 (Dec 26, 2006)

I could do without the can thing. It was nice when we couldn't see them..imo.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, just cause you only have one.

But have some rep anyway.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 26, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> I could do without the can thing. It was nice when we couldn't see them..imo.



I hated it when we couldn't see them. I thought it really took some fun away from the board.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Yeah, just cause you only have one.
> 
> But have some rep anyway.



Honestly I don't care about them...although I'm sure you don't believe me. Is there a way to turn them off? 

It reminds me of bad high school days and the popular peeps circle.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

No way that anybody's found yet.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 26, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Honestly I don't care about them...although I'm sure you don't believe me. Is there a way to turn them off?
> 
> It reminds me of bad high school days and the popular peeps circle.



No way - I have a bunch and I'm not popular at all. In fact, I think that this is actually my VU meter - if ever I hit the orange, I know I'm risking distortion and clipping from peaking out.


----------



## chubscout (Dec 26, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Honestly I don't care about them...although I'm sure you don't believe me. Is there a way to turn them off?
> 
> It reminds me of bad high school days and the popular peeps circle.




I'd rep you for that but............, let me just say here great post. More straight talk, less rep can crap, that's what this site needs.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 26, 2006)

> More straight talk, less rep can crap, that's what this site needs.



A radical thought... if you're anti-can/rep - stay away from those threads... and certainly don't bother posting in them. They're easily avoided - it's not like the place is full of them anymore.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

I've noticed that the pro-rep people have 5 cans or more, and the anti-rep people have less than 5.


----------



## chubscout (Dec 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> A radical thought... if you're anti-can/rep - stay away from those threads... and certainly don't bother posting in them. They're easily avoided - it's not like the place is full of them anymore.



Ah, I am honored to be responded to by one of the few resident straight-talkers.  



Wagimawr said:


> I've noticed that the pro-rep people have 5 cans or more, and the anti-rep people have less than 5.



But it turns out I have a rep point to post number ratio that is quite high. I had moved to two cans before the system was reconfigured.  

I guess your strategy is a good one. Shower the naysayers with rep points and bring them over to the dark side.:bow:

EDIT: Just realized I got back up to two cans. Yay for me. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rosie (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a question about reputation - so often when I go to rep someone I get a message saying I must spread it around before giving it to so-and-so again, even though my last rep or two was not to that person. So, how often are we allowed to rep and how often to a specific person? Thanks.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Rosie said:


> I have a question about reputation - so often when I go to rep someone I get a message saying I must spread it around before giving it to so-and-so again, even though my last rep or two was not to that person. So, how often are we allowed to rep and how often to a specific person? Thanks.



You can give ten people rep within a 24-hour period, but you need to tep 15 people before you can rep the same person again.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 27, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> You can give ten people rep within a 24-hour period, but you need to tep 15 people before you can rep the same person again.



As I've said before, I don't care about the cans, but I love the little rep notes. I notice that after the recent changes, more of the latest rep notes received show up in the User CP, so you can see them longer. If that was intentional, thanks!


----------



## Rosie (Dec 27, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> You can give ten people rep within a 24-hour period, but you need to tep 15 people before you can rep the same person again.



Thanks so much for the info, Conrad.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> As I've said before, I don't care about the cans, but I love the little rep notes. I notice that after the recent changes, more of the latest rep notes received show up in the User CP, so you can see them longer. If that was intentional, thanks!



I doubled the number of rep notes you can see from 10 to 20.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought this was the Russian Language thread?

I was going to talk about Nochnoi Dozor, but Google keeps translating it as "Evening timepiece"... firggin' BETA!

Anyway sportsfans, be sure to check out the "Night Watch" series. If you speak Russian, you can catch the second installment on DVD. If not, wait... but the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 29, 2006)

Dear Webmaster Conrad,

When will I have the ability to rep myself? I am quite certain I have far nicer things to say about myself than what other people say about me.

Sincerely,
~Buffie


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 29, 2006)

rainyday said:


> As I've said before, I don't care about the cans, but I love the little rep notes. I notice that after the recent changes, more of the latest rep notes received show up in the User CP, so you can see them longer. If that was intentional, thanks!




I totally agree. I couldn't care less about the cans. But I absolutely love the little notes I receive. I love getting a little personal message that tells me how someone else feels. It's nice!


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 29, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Dear Webmaster Conrad,
> 
> When will I have the ability to rep myself? I am quite certain I have far nicer things to say about myself than what other people say about me.



No can do, Buffie.  I am sure people have lots of nice things to say about you.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 29, 2006)

Conrad, is it my imagination, or are we able to give more rep now before hitting the "You have given out too much reputation" barrier? 

Also, one problem I've come across is PMs can no longer be saved to text. Instead it converts them to an HTML page with all the messages strung together.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 29, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Conrad, is it my imagination, or are we able to give more rep now before hitting the "You have given out too much reputation" barrier?



You can give ten people rep within a 24-hour period and that didn't change. You now need to rep 15 people before you can rep the same person again (it was 10). I see no option to limit the total rep point value given per day. It is theoretically possible that such a limit exists internally, and that things may have changed as I did reduce the rep power multiplier which had resulted in an unreasonably large number of points given each time a user with a very high post count gave rep. But I don't think that is what you mean. 



> Also, one problem I've come across is PMs can no longer be saved to text. Instead it converts them to an HTML page with all the messages strung together.



Nothing has changed there as far as I know. I still see the buttons to save all messages as XML, HTML or text at the bottom. And you can copy and past individual messages as text. Maybe you can show me an example in PM or email.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 30, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> No can do, Buffie.  I am sure people have lots of nice things to say about you.



Yes, they do. Very complimentary folks around here, no doubt. I'm just saying that I think I would do a better job of it. That's all. 

KIDDING of course. I _know_ I would do a better job of it.


----------



## chubscout (Dec 30, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> ................I did reduce the rep power multiplier which had resulted in an unreasonably large number of points given each time a user with a very high post count gave rep. But I don't think that is what you mean.



The problem is that you fixed this problem so late. So now folks who are coming on board after the change are at a disadvantage. It would be nice if all members' rep totals could be retroactively recalculated with the new formula. Either that or set everyone back to zero and start over, or better yet make the rep boxes invisible again. Not that it matters to me of course.  

I must agree with those who say they like the messages that come with the reps. Even though I don't like the rep point system, I do like giving and receiving those notes.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 30, 2006)

... or just leave things where they are and chalk it up to experience...


----------

